# Was Mercedes Sandbagging in the DTM? AutoSport article with Ullrich and Scheider on the Idea.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In an article from AutoSport Magazine's website Autosport.com, Audi Sport boss Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich explains he was not so surprised Mercedes' dominant pace in last week's DTM round at the EuroSpeedway but rather how slow his German rivals from Stuttgart were at the season opener at Hockenheim. In addition to Ullrich, 2008 DTM champ and Audi driver Timo Scheider also comments on the EuroSpeedway results. 
Read it after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

